
Ask HN: How do i go about getting freelancing or remote work - smithmayowa
I would like tips, insights and your advice on how you think i should go about getting freelancing work or a remote job as i have tried most freelancing and job posting sites to no avail, I am even starting to think that maybe it has something to do with my location seeing as i am an African Django back-end  web developer.
Do i need to content market and blog or what?.
my github profile: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.github.com&#x2F;smithmayowa20
======
justdebb
I'd suggest perhaps making a polished portfolio to showcase your skills and
give clients a preview of what you are capable of doing. This post I recently
came across goes into the intricacies of that:
[https://www.codementor.io/blog/Software-engineer-
resume-2ouy...](https://www.codementor.io/blog/Software-engineer-
resume-2ouyh6n4f6)

If you don't have a lot of freelancing experience at the moment, perhaps
consider to set a lower rate to get a few jobs under your belt to help build
up your profile and reputation.

Other than that, best of luck!

------
starbuxman
Check out [https://www.skipthedrive.com](https://www.skipthedrive.com)

